# 'Defiance' Diorama



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a diorama I have been working on for some time now. It has taken a while and the major factor of that is the figures. As I am not a figure painting individual, I wanted to take as much time as possible with this diorama as to not compromise the entirety of it, due to bad figure painting. I have a little detail to add but it is complete now as-is. It's only the name, I am not too certain about. I wanted 'Rebellion' but I saw it was already taken by another fantastic diorama by a fellow modeller. So, if you all have a better name than what I already have; with impact to the diorama, I would be very grateful.

The diorama is based during the Libyan conflict. The opposition is holding ground in a nearby compound where they are at a stand-off with government troops, loyal to Khadaffi. They get extra reinforcement from two fellow komparerades who are running towards the on-going fire-fight. I hope you all like this build as well as my figure painting skills. I think I have improved just a little since my last figure painting job.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting. From the thread title, I actually expected a dio of Polish Jews fighting Nazis in Belarus, though.

I love the 12.7mm shells, but some 7.62mm shells should be in evidence, too, especially around the chaps firing over the dumpster and oil drum. They can be made by clipping short lengths of brass wire. Over all, nice composition and painting.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Interesting. From the thread title, I actually expected a dio of the town of Defiance from the same titled 2013 science fiction TV show though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Interesting. From the thread title, I actually expected a Star Trek diorama with the USS Defiance...

(I didn't want to break the pattern of responses!) 

As to the actual model: BRILLIANT job, as always, sir!!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

John P said:


> Interesting. From the thread title, I actually expected a Star Trek diorama with the USS Defiance...
> 
> (I didn't want to break the pattern of responses!)
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Intereting. Well done and I like the title. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Intereting. Well done and I like the title.


Thank You.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good ,where do you buy your small items,i.e. Lamp on the wall and items in the truck?


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

bucwheat said:


> Looks good ,where do you buy your small items,i.e. Lamp on the wall and items in the truck?


The items in the pickup for example came with kits and such. Others I purchased separately. *The lamp on the corner wall is a modified Ho railroad lamp with scratch built strips.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks,I'm always looking for small item so to buy from good vendors. Got another question,I'm still learning and to be able to ask questions from a pro don't happen every day,but how do you create the stucco walls ,I use sand paper but your walls look very realistic.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

bucwheat said:


> Thanks,I'm always looking for small item so to buy from good vendors. Got another question,I'm still learning and to be able to ask questions from a pro don't happen every day,but how do you create the stucco walls ,I use sand paper but your walls look very realistic.


Thanks. It does look like stucco from a distance, but it is actually suppose to be a concrete wall. The material I used is Posterboard.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

A very interesting thread title. I wasn't sure what it would be and was pleased to see a great diorama. Very nice work. The smalls sell it. A terrific job all around.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

daytime dave said:


> A very interesting thread title. I wasn't sure what it would be and was pleased to see a great diorama. Very nice work. The smalls sell it. A terrific job all around.


Thank you. Glad you like the results.


----------

